# How hot are YOU today?



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

It is 3:30pm now, and it is already 108 degrees outside. It is supposed to stay hot like this for the next week or so....please, someone, just shoot me now.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> It is 3:30pm now, and it is already 108 degrees outside. It is supposed to stay hot like this for the next week or so....please, someone, just shoot me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where are you? I hope that it cools down for you asap!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry it is so hot there (wherever there is), but I would trade you the heat for this rain we are having here in Texas. Flooding everywhere. I would love to see the sunshine. It quit raining long enough last night to watch some fireworks, but we couldn't set off ours because the wind was blowing right at the houses.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Where are you??? it's supposed to be really hot tomorrow and the weekend..
Im ready for Winter now








ANDREA


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm FREEZING - we are having the coldest Melbourne winter on record EVER . I also have a horrid cold - so I look pallid and sickly ( cough , cough ) . Sarah


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm in Idaho and it's 105














never this hot. Sarah if I could I'd send you some of this heat.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Things are heating up in New England!

But one of the only nice things about living in a tiny house is that we can crank the central a/c









Serously, stay safe in the heat!


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Ooops, I guess I didn't say---I'm in Central CA.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG! I hear you. I live in North Dakota-YES-North dakota and it's been in the 90s with high humidity. We don't have central air and let me just say that I've hardly gotten any sleep the last couple of nights.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

It is 114 here right now.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

It's been a really beautiful day here in IL today, a little on the warmer side, almost hot, but clear.







I think around the mid 80's or so, but it's supposed to be warming up over the weekend then hot and humid and stormy again next week








Give me the Winter any time


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm on the central coast of California and it is a beautiful 66!! Gotta love the same temp weather, almost all year!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

right now San Diego is 79 and I think it is hot. what do you all do for your malts to stay cool. My A/C is broken and don't have the money to buy another or fix it. so we have all the fans running but still too hot. I keep giving Sparkey ice and he loves it. he sit there and lick the whole thing







I don't think I can use those cool matts that you put in water because I have pergo and don't want water to go in there. I just know we are going to have days in the 90's.







I was thinking of buying some tile and put them in fridge once in a while to keep them cold and maybe he can sleep on those


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

> It is 114 here right now.[/B]


i'm on the same boat! thank goodness im going to cali this weekend to get a little break. i am so looking forward to the 80 degree weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Around 78 F here. But it was raining all day...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It's Florida. It's hot. It's humid. It's summer. Unfortunatly I live in the land of the endless summer.









Thank God for cental airconditioning.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

Today was actually a great day! I think it was like 80 and we had a great breeze all day. Yesterday, It was much warmer and no breeze at all! We were at a parade and it would have been so nice to have the weather we had today yesterday


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> It is 3:30pm now, and it is already 108 degrees outside. It is supposed to stay hot like this for the next week or so....please, someone, just shoot me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Quit your whinning...











115 here today and trust me... it has been far hotter and felt far worse than it was today.





</span></span> 

<span style="color:#000000">Lived in Visalia back in the early 80's so I do realize how hot it gets.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I've been really uncomfortable with the weather here in Miami lately. It'll be humid, then it'll rain, then the sun will come out all awhile it's still humid, then it'll rain again and it just continues that way. It feels so icky.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm with you Mary Ann...I'm SO SICK of the rain!!! UGH!!







Will we ever see the sun again????

Faye-I'm so jealous....San Diego has the best weather!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, I started this morning in Jonesport, Maine and probably around 55. At noon, in Bangor, ME, it was 59 & it was 93 when I got into Nashville around 6:30 this evening. TOO HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna go back to Maine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

lastnight the news said it would be 105, but the temp thingie in my car said the outside temp was 114 degrees and that was around 3 or so. i'm in central ca and yeah.. i seriously HATE our summers. i wish it would get only as high as 100 because i like to swim. i went swimming today and it didn't feel as good as when it's like, i dont know, 10 or 15 degrees lower! maybe that's why i felt so sick today, from the heat.. i've had a headache since i went swimming at 4:30...

i wonder how stacy's hot central ca day went??


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

It's been in the 100-104 degree range the past few days but since we're in the high desert, we have very low humidity. Like that reeeeeeeeeeally makes a difference!?!!









I'm staying in my house drinking margarita's for the next month.
[attachment=24350:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's very weird here. Humid, but a chilly wind. If you're moving around, you're hot. If your still, you're cold.
They're calling for in the 90's on the weekend.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Northeast Florida......97.3*F at 3 P.M.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

STILL RAINING IN TEXAS.........


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

At least we won't have to water the lawn and it's cooler. 78° here at 4 pm


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I don't think we have reached 100 yet in my area, but thats just because of the rain (and floods nearby). Our usual summer heat is between 100 and 110. I've been having trouble sleeping because at night I get cold but by the morning the sun is coming through my window and its really hot. Oh well, our weather is crazy enough without my trying to influence it...I doubt our church will keep praying for rain (its a Texas thing) now that the town nearest to us is flooded.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Northeast Florida......97.3*F at 3 P.M.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I think that is a very nice radio station Pat... thanks for reminding me of it.

OH yes we are in the middle of summer down here in South Florida too. HOT HUMID and sometimes raining.

At least we don't have out of control fires or whole cities flooded or earthquakes, tornados or hurricanes thus far.

Thank God,

Melanie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> right now San Diego is 79 and I think it is hot. what do you all do for your malts to stay cool. My A/C is broken and don't have the money to buy another or fix it. so we have all the fans running but still too hot. I keep giving Sparkey ice and he loves it. he sit there and lick the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I am so sorry about your A/C. Last week lighting killed our's and we had to have it replaced. IT hurt to do that for sure.

Smart idea about the tiles.

Melanie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

3pm Monday 9 July 07 - about 50 here, raining & miserable!

[attachment=24531:attachment]


I'm not going out in THAT mum, are you kidding me!!??

[attachment=24532:attachment]


----------

